# Adria Twin wanted



## 105975

Hi - I'd really like to get an Adria Twin. I've been looking at alternatives but can't find anything so small(length/width) with such a complete spec.
Seen one locally but it looks like full RRP. 
Two questions
1. What chances of getting a good deal in the UK a few £k off ?
2. I was thinking of a LHD as I expect to go abroad a fair bit and I think the Adria is a good size for tunnel /ferries. Does anyone know if it is risky buying from abroad with regards to warranty etc. if anything goes wrong?

ah - third question
if anyone sees a secondhand good condition low mileage (I just missed one last week) please let me know !!
Thanks


----------



## griffly16

Sorry, can't answer your questions directly but definitely a good choice- we've had ours for just over a year and love it.

there are quite a few for sale in MMM this/last month - could be worth a look.

Griff


----------



## quartet

*Adria Twin*

Had the Adria van M for a year . Couldn't fault it (unlike present leaky Fiat)
Got 4K off local prices by flying down to Weston Supermare Davan Caravans. Met me at the airport Great deal for me!
Barry


----------



## b6x

If you are looking for LHD, then I would seriously consider looking at the new Twin from a European dealer. I've seen them for as little as £16,000 (not including VAT/import duties), but I would suspect there's a way to avoid some/all of that. The imports section of this forum may be able to tell you for sure.

Personally, we went for the RHD new Twin because I'll be using it as my every day car for alot of the time and only intend going "european" maybe once a year.

With regards discounts, I would think the options for that are limited on second hand models, but everyone will give a discount of some description.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Suenliam

Join the CC and win one :wink: 

Sue


----------



## Guest

Toll Bar (Broad Lane Leisure) at Daventry have got one 1300 miles, lots of extras, alloys, awning and other goodies @ £27k. probably knock e'm down a bit for a cash deal. I looked at it yesterday, but a bit too snug for me/us


----------



## 106464

Hello Are you still looking for a Twin,if so we have somebody that is going to advertise on our clubs website.
Its a 2005 LHD model asking price is £23.000,they are coming back into the UK soon then it will go in the for sale section on our website.

Sorry to have bothered you if you have already found one.

Regards
David


----------



## 1946

Hi,

the dealer I have bought my last 4 Adria's from has got a couple on his website. Brand new for approx. £26.100. I am sure that if you want a secondhand one, he can find you one.
http://www.car-copy.de/carcopy/show2.php?param=YzMzNTQxMD1zb3A7az1zcnA7MzU2ODE9cm9mIzhiMzU=&send=big

If you need any help, please let me know.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## 1946

It's me again !!  Forgot to say that he is in Germany.

Maddie


----------



## oldun

I would like to buy abroad but I have absolutely no idea where to start and what to do.

Are there any websites, books etc to guide me through this process.

What country?
Where to find dealers?
How to pay?
What paperwork do i need?
How to get insurance for a foreign van on the return journey?
etc..


----------



## carol

djchapple said:


> I would like to buy abroad but I have absolutely no idea where to start and what to do.
> 
> Are there any websites, books etc to guide me through this process.
> 
> What country?
> Where to find dealers?
> How to pay?
> What paperwork do i need?
> How to get insurance for a foreign van on the return journey?
> etc..


Well here is a good place to start, excuse the tiny url, only the link would have 647 charachters in without it... http://tinyurl.com/3x94st

It isn't difficult, have a look and you can they ask questions.... when I contact a dealer, I copy my text to Alta Vista and translate it to German, and at least if their English isn't too good, it will give them an idea of what you are wanting....

Carol


----------



## oldun

Hi carol

Thanks for the link.


----------

